# Limias to saltwater



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I keep sphenops mollies in my reef tank. Has anyone ever acclimated Limias to saltwater? I've had some Limia nigrofasciata for over a year now, breeding, doing good. They like warm, slightly brackish water and pH on the high end. I have to "get rid of" some of my aquariums per my boyfriend's request. I'm wondering if I could selfishly hold onto these beloved Limias by putting them into my reef tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

You could try.

A while ago at the lfs I work at, when all the owners went out of town (they're all family) I guess the employees acclimated a bunch of mollies into saltwater and made a molly farm on the saltwater side of the store.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mollies aren't Limias.
I don't know if this will work. I think it might, but I don't think the fish will like it one bit, and I'm sure they won't live as long under the strain.

Maybe you just need a new boyfriend.


----------

